# Crash?



## Blueliner (Apr 5, 2010)

I cycle (offroad) and play hockey. And I notice often that I get 10 minutes into a ride (or a game) and I get this starving hungry weak feeling, not like I am going to pass out, but like my energy is being sapped quickly. My performance suffers, I tough it out and keep going, Thing is it does not happen all of the time. 

Most of my rides and all of the games are in the evening, I am wondering if I am not eating properly or there is something I should avoid. I try to eat a carbohydrate oriented meal 2 hours before, with a light snack just before the activity; maybe some oatmeal, and get lots of water. Is that good enough? 

Seens silly, but not sure what to do about it, any suggestions. What do you eat in on ride day and what is the timing.

Blueliner.


----------



## RobinGB (Oct 23, 2011)

do you warm up before you ride?, i spend 15-30min on my stationary at home before i head out. gets my system primed and ready, the only thing i can think is your starting out cold and pushing to hard.


----------



## 50calray (Oct 25, 2010)

I'm thinking you should eat closer to your activity. I wake up starving and pick up Starbucks for breakfast. It takes me roughly 25 minutes one way to get to my bike trail (I ride Mon-Fri). I'm usually finishing up my coffee as I pull up to the parking lot. Then I stretch a few minutes an hit the trails. This is more than enough to pacify my stomach for a good hour only drinking water. I need to choke down a gel pack and add electrolytes to my water for 2 hour rides.


----------



## zk6760 (Oct 8, 2012)

RobinGB said:


> do you warm up before you ride?, i spend 15-30min on my stationary at home before i head out. gets my system primed and ready, the only thing i can think is your starting out cold and pushing to hard.


Can you elaborate on this please? This is exactly what happens to me. How long should I warm up and why does it help? Why can't my first mile just be a warm up? I guess it can and I'm just pushing too hard, but the beginning of nearly every ride I do, I die for the first 20 minutes or so.


----------



## On3_kn0WN (Mar 18, 2012)

I have heard that carbo loading is more effective when consumed about 24hrs prior to exertion, and that during your first few hours of rising your using mostly energy you have in reserves, where as the food you eat 30 minutes before exertion is going to have almost no impact energy wise on your ride unless its an very extended duration.

I don't know what's right but I figured I'd pass along what I've heard.


----------



## GelatiCruiser (Oct 11, 2012)

I know exactly what you mean when you describe this. I play hockey as well and this happens to me a lot. It's almost like a "shakey" feeling. I think it's because I don't warm up properly and because the adrenaline surge wears off a couple minutes in. After the initial feeling, I settle right in. I think it's an adrenaline thing.


----------



## enfyre (Jan 25, 2013)

Oatmeal is a real "slow release" carbohydrate, maybe your body is craving something your can metabolize faster, try some dried fruit snacks


----------



## Flat Ark (Oct 14, 2006)

Sounds like your blood sugar is maybe bottoming out. If I'm going to fuel my ride with something sugary I never do it outside of the 20min directly before my ride. If I eat something 30min-1hr just before riding I can usually count on getting super weak and shaky.


----------



## SB Trails (Sep 14, 2012)

Eat something 30mins to a hour before your ride.. Ill try to eat a whole wheat and chicken shandwhich with some avacado--- though i make it smallish so i dont feel like i have a brick in my stomach.. Also start drinking some of your energry drink about 20-15mins before the ride... I use cytomax and do ok with it-- others like other things.. Find what works for you.. Then keep sipping your drink while your on the ride.. This will help GREATLY in keeping your energy up.. Where you used to poop out-- youll just feel like you dont wear out near as much.. You can also pop a few shot Blocks before the ride too if you know its going to be a grinder of a ride.. What you describe sounds a lot like your starting the ride with a low glycemic level and just dont have the energy you need to feed your body...


----------



## bikeriderguy (May 2, 2006)

Just wondering if you've mentioned this to your physician? Nor knowing anything about you (nor being a physician) perhaps you should? To me
Sounds like a blood sugar issue but realistically if you eat healthy and regularly you should have enough fuel in the tank to get you through a ride or a game. Typically most folks will want to be fully digested before starting ride or exercise. A lot of people myself included will eat a
Good meal of slow release carbs and perhaps some protein 3 hours before starting ride or race. This allows the body to fully digest and fuel. After an hour or so then it's into fuel (carbs) at the rate of 200-300 calories an hour as that's about all the body can handle. Eating more will usually just cause GI distress. Personally I would avoid sugary boost like food/drink at the beginning of your exercise session as that will cause you to spike then crash. I try to avoid sugary stuff altogether but may use it to get me to the finish at the tailend of a really long session. Hope that helps


----------

